# LTC/FID and AHA CPR/First Aid Certifications



## OKPRMedic (Sep 30, 2010)

On Sunday, October 24, at 9:30 am I will be giving an NRA Home Firearms Safety Class (Good for LTC-A) followed by American Heart Assoc. Heartsaver CPR/AED (2 year cert) for adults, children and infants at American Firearms School in North Attleboro at 9:30 am.

The cost for the NRA class is $75, CPR/AED is $65, and together it is only $130 for both. ($120 for both for mass cops members or referred by Mass Cops member)

I am also giving a Heartsaver First aid class (2 year cert) on Saturday, 9/23 at 1:00 pm in Plainville for $60. (Can't go lower right now)

If anybody needs BLS for health care providers i can teach that too, and will give Mass Cops members $10 off pp. Please see my web site RKBA Personal Safety Training

Thanks,

Jeff


----------

